# Pro's & Con's of 1x, 2x, & 3x Chain Rings



## ShowMeChiefs (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi All,
New member & 1st post. I've been lurking around reading posts, but never signed up... What a Great Forum!
That being said, I recently bought a used bike, a 1998 GT LTS-1000DS. I grew up in the Midwest in the 1980's & have always been a GT fan! 
I bought the bike pretty reasonable, but the previous owner snagged the XTR front & rear derailleurs & crankset. It has a hodge podge of STX & Deore LX on it now & they don't work well together. Since I need to replace them, just wondered if now would be a good time to convert or just buy correct matched derailleurs & ride...It's currently a 3x8 setup & I'm mostly XC & trail riding, atm. 
Any advice or help is Greatly Appreciated!!!


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Try to diagnose specifically what's wrong before you go out and spend a bunch of money on parts for an old '98. 

Can you describe more about what problems you are experiencing?

But, to answer your main question:
3x:
Pros: largest gear range, largest big ring (highest high gear), smallest granny (lowest low gear)
Cons: Weight, redundancy (some front/rear gear combos are redundant or close to redundant), bad log clearance, some combos don't work at all (big-big). Also I feel that big ring is just trying its damndest to cheese-grater your calf whenever it can. 

2x:
Pros: simpler, still have decent gear range, typically lighter, better log clearance. Some chain guides exist, with lower pully, but no top guide. 
Cons: still have a front-d, chainline slightly off for big-big

1x:
Pros: simplest, no front-d, best log clearance, can be lightest, can be used with full chain guide with top guide) ... but that adds more weight back, negating some of the weight benefits. Single chainline is good for all rear gears. 
Cons: lack of gear range, when chain derails, can't use derailleur to get it back on


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I see it somewhat differently. To simplify:

1x = all good

2x = passable

3x = all bad


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

While not xtr quality, your parts should work fine together. Barring an overly worn drivetrain or setup issue, my guess is it just needs some new cables and housing. Perhaps a couple squirts of lube into the shifters to loosen up the grease, which tends to gum up over time.

One of my friends really enjoys a bike about the same vintage. Have fun.


----------



## 3 at 8 (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm new here too and was just going to inquire about this also. @ Procter; real good explanation, thanks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Unless the used bike has worn stuff (which is quite possible - even likely), the parts should work together if properly adjusted.

Check the chain, cassette, and chainrings for wear. Replacing cables and housing is usually never a bad idea.

As for whether to set the bike up 1x, 2x, or 3x, the easiest way to do it is to simply remove chainrings until you have gearing you like and use. Where I live, folks have been removing chainrings for a long time. I personally never used the big 44t ring on my 3x stuff. So removing it and adjusting your derailleur to accommodate that is easy and costs nothing. My wife's bike is a much newer bike she bought used, and it was set up as a 2x on a 3x crankset with the outer ring removed (albeit with different chainrings on the small and middle positions to suit the previous owner's preferences better).

I probably would not bother installing a complete brand new drivetrain on a bike that old unless it was a bike that I absolutely loved, and it was something likely to outlast those drivetrain parts. A good quality steel or ti frame, sure. Aluminum? Doubtful.


----------



## murph145 (Mar 28, 2016)

a 2x10 set up is more than enough for most folks. 3x's are way outdated.

My bike has a 1x11 set up and I love it. It has enough gears for me to do what I want. I dont worry about the front derailer so much simpler. 

with a 1x set up you will need to be in decent pedaling shape especially if you have any steep climbs by you. Once you build up the endurance it isnt that hard.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

murph145 said:


> with a 1x set up you will need to be in decent pedaling shape especially if you have any steep climbs by you. Once you build up the endurance it isnt that hard.


not true. chainring choice on a 1x is essential. Unless you've got Eagle with a 10-50 cassette, or the e.13 9-44, you choose your chainring to focus on high or low gearing. If you choose the right chainring, you can keep the same low gearing that you might have on your multi-ring setup. your statement is only true if you have a larger chainring that lets you keep high gearing for pedaling speed, but you don't have to set your bike up that way.


----------



## murph145 (Mar 28, 2016)

^ should have re worded it for you.

Yes depending on what front chain ring and rear cog set up you choose will affect your end performance.

I myself have a 30T 10/42 set up. Compared to my old 2x10 set up this is harder to pedal up some of the really steep stuff and is not as fast on the flat pedaling.

Generally speaking when you go to a 1x11 set up you lose some top and bottom end on most set ups compared to your standard 2x10.

I like the 1x set up as it is more challenging for the riding I do.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

murph145 said:


> ^ should have re worded it for you.
> 
> Yes depending on what front chain ring and rear cog set up you choose will affect your end performance.
> 
> ...


I have been buying parts to convert my wife's bike from 2x10 to 1x11. Going with an 11-46 cassette. Got her a 32t chainring (old small ring was 26t). She's actually getting MORE low end gearing than before, but at the expense of some top end that she never used anyway.

On my bike, I'm also doing a drivetrain swap. Moving from a 28t, 11-42 10spd setup to an 11spd drivetrain with an 11-46 cassette. I have a fatbike, fwiw. I am moving up a chainring size to a 30t (oval). So I'm actually gaining a little bit on both ends of gearing for my bike by using a wider range cassette. 9-44 and 10-50 are wider range cassettes even still. So you can't be so simplistic about 1x drivetrains. Too many variables.

Now, no way I'd be looking at an Eagle drivetrain for an 18 year old bike at this point. Or even an 11spd drivetrain. But it's absolutely possible to simplify the existing drivetrain without big financial investments, to optimize it for the type of riding the OP actually does, and the terrain the OP actually rides.


----------



## ShowMeChiefs (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies, Guys! 
I know it's an older bike, but it's what I have & what I prefer, really... Always been into fixing older stuff up instead of buying new. Probably won't ever buy a new vehicle or bike, unless I win the Lottery,lol! I used to ride almost every day in the 90's, but that was almost 20 years ago & I was 40lbs lighter! :/
I also had a Buddy who would work on my bikes for beer & pizza, so I don't have that luxury anymore... I just ordered a cheap bike stand & the Park BBB, so I can work on it a lil easier. 
I have SRT-800 grip shifters w/ covers & they appear clean & in working order. Front derailleur limit screws are mismatched & rusty & crusty. Thinking this might be my problem. I sprayed it down w/ some PB Blaster & letting it soak,lol... It has thrown the chain off a few times. Could the fd cause that? Gonna dig up a straight edge & ruler & check rd hanger. Cables & housing are in excellent shape. 
From the sound of it, I'm sure I'm not in shape enough yet for a 1x! Once I get it running smoothly, think I'll try the 2x w/ bash & set limit on fd. Will the GripShift work w/ that for the front? Or will I need to change shifters? Gotta get up in my attic & find an old box of parts & see what I have...
Thanks Again for all the Advice! 👍


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I never liked grip shifters. I'll forgive you if you'd rather have Shimano triggers. 

I like to think I'm pretty fit but I also favor a high cadence and don't expect to get fitter any time soon. I stuck a 28t chain ring on my 1x11 bike, which has 27.5" wheels and a 11-42 cassette. That gives me almost the same gearing as the 22/34 granny on my 26"-wheeled mountain bike. I really don't buy into fitness as a reason not to do 1x. You just need an appropriate chain ring and cassette.

The range aspect, I can see. I do some incidental road riding on that bike: just from my house to the trailhead. And I certainly don't do intervals workouts on the road or try to keep up with road group rides on it. So it's no big deal to me that I run out of gears on the top end every now and then. It's pretty much only when I'm going down hill on asphalt. However, if you're working out on the road, you may care.

If you're throwing your chain, it's probably the front derailleur adjustment. It should be as low as possible, and you might need to adjust the limit screws.

There's no reason you couldn't use a grip shifter to control your setup as a 2x.


----------



## ShowMeChiefs (Oct 12, 2016)

Thx AndrewSwitch! 
It's funny you say that, because it was the new & hot thing...over 20years ago!😬
I had them on my last 2 bikes & that was what I was used to using. And I always cussed them every time I got them wet & muddy,lol. Ofc, Summer of 1998 was when I last rode regular! 😱 Maybe it's time to try triggers! 👍
I have worked heavy construction for the past 18 years & thought I was in pretty fair shape, albeit a bit heavy, but it wouldn't matter now if I have 1x,2x, or 3x, they are all bit tough, atm! :/ 
I live on a small farm and have just been riding gravel roads mostly. My neighbor raises cattle on 450 acres next to me & I took my 1st ride a couple days ago trail riding up & down cow paths. I dunno which burned worse, my lungs or my legs! It was really kinda depressing,lol. 😳
So I guess I'll get in better shape before I try the 1x. 
I really dig the dual suspension bike, it's my 1st & really makes a nicer ride. 
But Man, it sure seems like the bike seats have gotten smaller & harder than I remember! LoL


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

If you can ride at least 2 hours twice a week, you'll get in better shape very fast, don't make the decision based on shape.


----------



## ShowMeChiefs (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks Procter, I won't! 
I' plan on riding everyday, but I've got to get it functioning, 1st... Front derailleur limit screws were rusty and after some penetrating oil & scuffing them w/ some emery, both screw heads are stripped. Too much work for an old STX, so I just bought a pair of decent used "slightly less old" XTR m-971's off of eBay today!👍
If I go 1x, or even 2x, can I switch out the long cage rd for a medium, since I wouldn't have to be allowing for the bigger ring/rings?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

You can, sure, but for a 2x configuration, I wouldn't bother. For 1x, a lot of people get better results with a clutched rear derailleur. That's a little bit of a can of worms in that you'd also break compatibility with your old shifters and cassette.


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

call me a dinosaur, but I'm on an old 1x9 32t 34-11. Sometimes a 34t ring If I'm feeling manly and wearing flannel, all wondering what the complaining is about. I think a couple of the older gentlemen I ride with have a similar setup. Hard on the legs, hard on the lungs, climb like a goat cos you got no choice.

I run a plain old sram xo medium derailleur. No problems anywhere but I have a front chain guide. (so many extra grams)

I was worried about fitness too when I went 1x and the first couple rides sucked especially as I was on the 34t ring, but you deal with it but then start to like it because you can never be in a stupid crap gear spinning out to nowhere.

Triggers are super intuitive. I prefer rapid rise. I don't even notice myself shifting anymore. my lizard brain just makes stuff happen.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ShowMeChiefs (Oct 12, 2016)

Right On, Thanks A.S!
I've got to get it running w/3 before I can try the 2,lol...
I bought this bike recently of off local CL. It was a bike I had wanted and had gone and looked at in shops back in 1998 and I let sentiment and awe cause a noob mistake. I didn't look it over like I should have and I didn't even ride it! It was a busy Taco Bell parking lot on a Friday evening and I got stage fright,lol. Just paid the man and put it in my truck, Happy as could be... until I rode it! :/
I still bought it pretty reasonable, a lil less tha 10% of the original $3,400ish price, so I don't mind some upgrades. And at least I've gotten back into messing with and doing something I used to Love! 👍


----------



## ShowMeChiefs (Oct 12, 2016)

"Hard on the legs, hard on the lungs, climb like a goat cos you got no choice."
I felt the first two statements w/ my 3x a couple days ago in a rolling pasture w/ one steep ravine, MattyIce! :/
Maybe it was because I shaved that morning & wasn't wearing flannel! lol 😬


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

ShowMeChiefs said:


> "Hard on the legs, hard on the lungs, climb like a goat cos you got no choice."
> I felt the first two statements w/ my 3x a couple days ago in a rolling pasture w/ one steep ravine, MattyIce! :/
> Maybe it was because I shaved that morning & wasn't wearing flannel! lol ?


I hate hipster culture, and am very clean shaven. I think the closest thing to a flannel (or any other traditional New England garb) I own is a three button henley.

Anywhoo, don't worry too much about what's the 'in' thing. Ride on what works for you and what you're comfortable with. Our crew has everything from 1x11 to SS to traditional 3x and everything in between (No 2x's though). I can't keep a 3x tuned to save my life and I'm hard on chains and drive parts so the 1x works for me. I like the simplicity of it

The guy on the 3x has no problems and climbs like a goat. Don't feel like you have to do anything you don't want to or aren't comfortable doing.


----------



## ShowMeChiefs (Oct 12, 2016)

Well, I have to admit I own some flannel, but I'm a country boy living in rural Missouri, it's to be expected! lol But I wear it for function, not fashion👍
And can't stand having a beard, although I don't mind a goatee to hide the fading dbl chin! 
I'm definitely not as fearless as I was in my youth or as good a rider...yet, but you gotta start somewhere, Right?


----------

